# When are you due? What are you having? Remember to update when they are born!



## san fran shan

Please respond with when you are due and what you are having and I will add you to the list. Remember to come back and update with actual date and type of delivery!

Also, please check the list to make sure I have you down correctly.

Link to original thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/934577-you-due-you-having.html

*March 2012*
:oneofeach:Bumblebee117 - due March 4th, 2012 (fraternal) born on February 8th, 2012 at 36+3 - vaginal birth 

*APRIL 2012*
:twinboys:Ste4mr due 28th April Fraternal Babies born 37w 8th April 2012 Vaginal

*MAY 2012*
:oneofeach:Kielee due 3rd May Babies born 37+5 17th April 2012 Csec
:oneofeach:Zephyr due 15th May Babies born at 38w 1st May 2012 Vaginal
:twinboys:chloe11 due 17th May Babies born 36+2 26th April 2012 Csec
:twingirls:Minivan due 21st May Fraternal Babies born 2nd May 2012 Csec

*JUNE 2012*
:twingirls:addie25 due 3rd ? Babies born 12th May 2012 Csec
:twinboys:Harvest2009 due 25th June Fraternal Babies born 36+3 31st May 2012 EmCsec
:twinboys:redmovie due 17th June Babies born at 33+2 1st may 2012 Csec

*JULY 2012*
:twinboys:scottishchick 9th July Identical Babies born at 32w+3 18th May 2012 Csec
:twingirls:tweety pie 17th July Babies born 15th June at 35+3 Vaginal
:oneofeach:kjv due 18th July Babies born on 8th June Vaginal


*AUGUST 2012*
:twinboys:labmommy due 10th August Identical Babies born 29w 25th May 2012 Csec
:twingirls:Fidgetsmammy due 12th August Identical Babies born at 36+3 Csec
:oneofeach:JaniceT due 13th August Babies born 23 July 37 weeks Csec
:twinboys:TTCnum2 due 13th August Babies born at 35 weeks 10th July Csec
:twinboys:arj due 14th August Identical Babies born 11th July 35+1 Vaginal
:twingirls:fernanda due 16th August Identical Babies born at 37 weeks Vaginal
:oneofeach:ajlucky due 27th August Babies born July 17th 34 weeks
:twingirls:campbell06 due 31st August Identical Babies born Aug 8th at 36 weeks 5 days Csec
:oneofeach:menb due 31st August Fraternal Babies born at 34 weeks

*SEPTEMBER 2012*
:twingirls:kcoennen due 1st September Fraternal Babies born at 34 weeks Csec
:twinboys:FloridaGirl21 due 4th September - vaginally on 8/20, fraternal at 37+6 wks 
:oneofeach:whiskey due 7th September Fraternal
:oneofeach:Goody82710 due 10th September Babies born August 22, at 37 + 2!! csec
:twinboys:Bon18 due 28th of September Identical Babies born 15th August Csec @ 33+5 weeks
:twingirls:zee1984 due 30th September Identical - Identical girls born via scheduled csection on Aug 17th both were born at 3:18pm. Born at 33.5weeks!!!! Spent 3 weeks in Level 2 NICU and have been doing great since being discharged 

*OCTOBER 2012*
:twingirls:CaliGirl35 due 2nd Oct Fraternal babies born at 36 weeks c sec
:twingirls:HLanders due Oct Fraternal Babies born 35 +1 8/27/12
:yellow::yellow:ClairHawkins due 7th Oct Identical Babies born at 26 weeks vaginal
:twingirls:Mrs Mc due 10th Oct Identical.. 36+3, emergency c-sec
:twingirls:Traskey due 18th Oct Fraternal
:oneofeach:Smm3 due 19th Oct

*NOVEMBER 2012*
:twingirls:AMM1031 due 2nd November - Cadence 7lbs 5ozs 19 1/2in MaKenna 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 in born 10/30/12 @ 2:05 & 2:07pm via scheduled c-section.
:twinboys:Dollywally due 17th November ??? Fraternal
:oneofeach:jackie2012 due 21st November - born 10/19/12 @ 35+2 via c-section
:twingirls:lambchops due 30th November Fraternal
*
DECEMBER 2012*
:twingirls:Deethehippy due 6th Dec Identical
:twinboys: Janey1980 fraternal due December 14th
:twinboys:Porcelain - fraternal due December 19th
:twinboys:BabyBG - Identical boys due to arrive via c-section around Dec 19 2012 
:oneofeach:san fran shan due December 24th, induction scheduled for Nov 26th @ 36 weeks - vaginal birth 11/26/12 @ 36 weeks
:oneofeach:PammyJ due December 27th
:twingirls:katrus78 due 28th December Fraternal
:pink::pink::pink:BellaDonna818 due 29th December
:twingirls:jogami due 31st December
:yellow::yellow:~Hope~ due 31st December

*JANUARY 2013*
:oneofeach:moo_fie due 3rd January Fraternal
:oneofeach:mummykel1984 due 12th January 2012 - c-section booked for Dec 20th
:yellow::yellow:Lisa24 due 28th January 2013 Fraternal

*FEBRUARY 2013*
:twingirls:Anikonjo due 10th Feb 2013 Identical 
:twingirls:ShelbyLC due February 5 2013 identical - Arrived 11/25/12 via c-section @29+5
:oneofeach:DragonflyWing due February 14 2013
:oneofeach:hopingfor4 due 22nd Feb 2013
:oneofeach:hopingforit due Feb 23rd, induction scheduled for Feb 9th

*MARCH 2013*
:twingirls:May2011Mommy Due March 3rd mono/di identical 
:oneofeach:drsquid due March 6th 
:oneofeach:88kelly due March 9th
:oneofeach:BlueStorm due March 17th
:twinboys:tryingtrying due March 19th identical boys @ 37 weeks
:twingirls:MrsC8776 due March 24th (elective c-section)
:yellow::yellow:marymoomin due March 27th - fraternal

*May 2013*
:yellow::yellow:nyba due May 13th di/di 
:yellow::yellow:pixie23 due May 20th fraternal
:yellow::yellow:Banana2012 due May 21st - Identical
:yellow::yellow:Sunshine15 due May 24th c-section
:yellow::yellow:Babyduo due May 29th - hoping for vaginal delivery

*June 2013*
:yellow::yellow:jewelsbaby81 due June 2nd
:yellow::yellow:Anidae due June 10th fraternal

*July 2013*
:yellow::yellow:Amjon due July 9th


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey!
I never updated the original thread.
Identical girls, 36+3, emergency c-sec
:flower:


----------



## Anikonjo

I'm having identical twin girls due Feb 10 (coming in January :haha:)

(btw, Thanks for picking up this thread Shan. :hugs:)


----------



## lambchops

Yayy a shiney new one, i forgot about this thread! One thing so far i can change is my two yellow storks to 2 lil pink ladies! :) xxx


----------



## drsquid

one of each, due march 6. thanks


----------



## BlueStorm

Thought I would pop in here, have been stalking the Twins threads but haven't actually posted anything yet. 

Having one of each due March 17th


----------



## AMM1031

Can you change my due date to Nov. 2...they wont let me go past that and I am hoping to actually deliver by the 25th of Oct. I have a NST tomorrow, and then next week I have NST, growth scan and dr. appointment all on tuesday and wednesday, so hopefully I will get some good news soon,


----------



## MrsC8776

Due March 24th and hoping to find out the genders tomorrow! I do plan on an elective c section.


----------



## Porcelain

I'm due December 19 (though they keep telling me expected Thanksgiving babies instead!) with two little fraternal boys.


----------



## janey1980

Fraternal boys due 14th December 2012


----------



## Bon18

I just thought that I would add that mine were born at 33+5... Thanks shan :flower:


----------



## san fran shan

Check my updates and let me know if I made a mistake for you. I'm still half asleep :)


----------



## Bon18

Lol, thanks for the update I never did a proper one on the old thread (too lazy :blush: )


----------



## PammyJ

I am due December 27th, one boy and one girl!


----------



## Lisa84

Not many teams yellows. I feel all alone in the team yellow club lol xx


----------



## MrsC8776

Found out today that we are team :pink: They are fraternal as far as we know. It is a little early but thats what the we are going with. We are beyond excited! :cloud9:


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats on team double pink!!!


----------



## Dollywally

Just to say that mine are two fraternal boys. :)


----------



## 88kelly

I'm due March 9th with Fraternal Boy/girl twins :) Sexes will be double checked on October 25th. No mistaking our little man but they were only 90% sure on our lil lady xx


----------



## drsquid

lisa- i wanted to be team yellow but the boy disagreed and insisted on showing me. so then i found out the other one


----------



## Lisa84

We think we have seen a winky on one of our twins too but have not had it confirmed. In fact ill be very very surprised is one doesnt come out with a winky lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mc

Lisa84 said:


> Not many teams yellows. I feel all alone in the team yellow club lol xx

We stayed team yellow and it was great. Loved the moment when they told us what we had.


----------



## zephyr

Naww seeing that list and all the babies gets me every time!! :p When my name was up next to have the babies just seems like yesterday and now look at all the other additions.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I know mine are already 8 months old, but this is a very neat thread to remember all of you ladies and the babies!

:oneofeach: due March 4th, 2012 (fraternal) born on February 8th, 2012 at 36+3 - vaginal birth


----------



## BabyBG

Identical boys due to arrive via c-section around Dec 19 2012


----------



## jackie2012

I stayed team yellow to the end and loved the surprise when they told me i had a boy and a girl. my mommy instincts were right. 
born Oct 19th, 2012
35 weeks +2
c section.


----------



## Sunshine15

Our little ones are due to arrive May 24, 2013 via c-section :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I am due June 2, 2013. Still too early to tell what they are. Will update when we find out.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Boy/girl fraternals due 2/14/13 :)


----------



## Banana2012

Identical twins, due May 21st 2013!


----------



## AMM1031

Girls r here, Cadence 7lbs 5ozs 19 1/2in MaKenna 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 in born 10/30/12 @ 2:05 & 2:07pm via scheduled c-section. Will post pics when I get home on friday.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

AMM1031 said:


> Girls r here, Cadence 7lbs 5ozs 19 1/2in MaKenna 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 in born 10/30/12 @ 2:05 & 2:07pm via scheduled c-section. Will post pics when I get home on friday.

Congratulations AMM!! Can't wait to see them :happydance: Hope you're resting as much as you can x


----------



## Sunshine15

Congratulations AMM!! Can't wait to see the pics :)


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations AMM! What fab weights :) Can't wait to see the pics :) xxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

congrats amm! great weights!!!!! can't wait to see pics! xxx


----------



## lambchops

AMM1031 said:


> Girls r here, Cadence 7lbs 5ozs 19 1/2in MaKenna 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 in born 10/30/12 @ 2:05 & 2:07pm via scheduled c-section. Will post pics when I get home on friday.

Congratulations!! and well done you, cant wait to see them! x


----------



## drsquid

amm- wow amazing weights. congrats


----------



## Bon18

Congrats AMM!


----------



## Banana2012

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## hopingforit

Congrats! :D

Could you add me to the list? I'm not sure which date you are putting up so I am due Feb 23 but will be induced by Feb 9 if they aren't here already. I'm having a boy and a girl. Thanks!


----------



## ~Hope~

Congratulations! Great weights too :thumbup:


----------



## AMM1031

Here is me the morning I went in 37w4d....and then the girls with me 1hour after surgery(dont mind me I was sick from the spinal) and then today as the girls are a week old today...its still surreal to know that I have TWO but things are going pretty well. I have to pump becuase they are having a hard time latching on but are getting better. and they are eating and sleeping about 3-4 hours at a stretch already so things are okay. My surgery was great and I feel good, so far I am only taking a Motrin 600 once a day.
I will try and get some better ones of their faces when I get the chance!
 



Attached Files:







37weeks4days.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17









Cadence and MaKenna day 1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 19









1week old.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jogami

AMM they are gorgeous! And they look so healthy! Welcome to the world princesses xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

So beautiful AMM, very well done xx


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats! They are so cute. How good does it feel to have them out!?


----------



## Bon18

AMM they're absolutely stunning x


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats AMM! The girls are beautiful.


----------



## AMM1031

I feel soo much better now that they are here. And THANK YOU ALL I feel they are beautiful and precious, still cant believe there are TWO of them. But things are going pretty well, today was the first day alone with all three kids and it turned out well. Even packed the kids up and we walked up to vote(just 2 blocks) after hubby got home. Tho he did inform me today that he has to go to Indiana on Monday and wont be back til Thursday, so I will be ALONE for 4 days....that was a little nerve racking!!! but I will make it thru, it just sucks that I cant drive yet so I have to make sure I have everything I need while he is gone or I have to call my mil to pick it up for me.


----------



## drsquid

aww those are some big babies =) too cute


----------



## nyba

Congrats AMM!!!

My due date (40 week) is May 13th and mine are di/di. Don't know the sex just yet but should know soon - can't wait!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Amm, they are precious! they do look very healthy and omg, such big babies! well done for growing them!!! xxx


----------



## Anidae

Hi! I'm due my Fraternal twins on June 10th thank you! Xx


----------



## marymoomin

Hi
Can I be added. I am having frats ( as far as I know) c section on 27 March.


----------



## mummykel1984

Can u update mineto boy/girl twins x


----------



## Babyduo

Having twins due May 29, 2013. Don't know gender yet and hoping to have a vaginal delivery!


----------



## May2011Mommy

Due March 3rd
Mono/Di Girls. Identical.


----------



## drsquid

may- that is my bday... mine are sooo close to that date too (march 6) but im sure neither of us will go that long


----------



## mummykel1984

C. Section booked for 20th December xx


----------



## zee1984

UPDATE!!!

Identical girls born via scheduled csection on Aug 17th both were born at 3:18pm. Born at 33.5weeks!!!! Spent 3 weeks in Level 2 NICU and have been doing great since being discharged :)


----------



## Tryingtrying

I am due around the 19th March 2013 (@37weeks) and i am having identical boys!
:flower:


----------



## ShelbyLC

My girls were born November 25, 2012 at 29+5 via c-section. :thumbup:


----------



## pixie23

Hello! EDD May 20 (40 wks). Fraternal, should be finding out the genders this month!


----------



## amjon

I'm due July 9. Obviously we don't know what they are yet. ;)


----------



## san fran shan

Who wants to take this thread over?? I can't do it now! :) All you need to do is copy and paste the 1st post into a new thread and then update. Maybe someone who isn't super close to their due date? THANKS!!


----------



## Babyduo

I can try and figure it out. Do you just edit to add people?


----------



## MrsC8776

If you ask one of the mods they can allow someone access to updating the thread rather than just starting a new one. Just thought I would throw that out there. :flower:


----------



## Babyduo

I created a new thread....please post there, thanks!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Whenever you get a chance to update the thread, I delivered my triplet girls on November 8 via c-section. :)


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks baby duo!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Just wanted to update that I am having fraternal boys. Yay team blue


----------

